# Pics of 63/64's with fawn interior?



## newtech27 (Mar 28, 2006)

anyone got any pics?? I'm thinkin of using this color in my 64 rag but I'd like to see some photos first.
Thanks


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newtech27_@Jan 5 2007, 12:00 AM~6907499
> *anyone got any pics?? I'm thinkin of using this color in my 64 rag but I'd like to see some photos first.
> Thanks
> *


x2


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

this car no longer exists


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 5 2007, 06:08 PM~6913053
> *this car no longer exists
> 
> 
> ...


some sweet pics of the interior though!


----------



## newtech27 (Mar 28, 2006)

thats one sweet ass ride, but I need to see fawn interiors...thanks


----------



## newtech27 (Mar 28, 2006)

what happened to that car by the way??????


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

fawn also changes hues year to year. check out a downloadable version in PDF form of the classic industries catalog....


----------



## newtech27 (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for the pics OldDirty. And as GrandPrixOnThree said, I've also noticed how fawn has changed from year to year. I saw a fawn interior in person on a 61 bel air and it was definetly more of a brown than beige like the photos.


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

the chevy 50th anniversary gold interior looks more tan than fawn does in 1962..... maybe its a matter of suppliers, cameras, etc. etc....


----------



## newtech27 (Mar 28, 2006)

I've never heard of a chevy 50th anniversary gold interior before. Do you have any pics or a link to someone who sells it???


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

classic industries online catalog has gold in 62, pics arent the best but there are cars with it just check yahoo and search 62 impala gold or anniversary gold and there are plenty of pics. its in a pain in the ass to decide on a color for my year!....


----------



## EandJ (Jan 17, 2007)

Well, you have two different shades of Fawn between the 1963 and 1964 Impalas. The 63 looks more like a Champagne color (Honda used an exterior paint on their Accords in the mid-90s which was a decent match). In 64, the shade looks more of a Bone color (Spradling vinyls has a vinyl named Freeport Buff that is a suitable match). The pics of the 64 Super Sport are the ones. 

You could call C.A.R.S. Inc. and have them send you a sample of the O.G. vinyls or like stated before, check the Classic Industries website. 

I tried checking my computer at work but I don't have any pics stored. 
Let me know if you need more info.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

is the fawn the same color in 65 as it was for 64??


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 5 2007, 04:08 PM~6913053
> *this car no longer exists
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT HAPPEND TO THE CAR??????????????


----------



## juiced63belair (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brandon's 77 Caddy_@Jan 25 2007, 11:37 AM~7075610
> *WHAT HAPPEND TO THE CAR??????????????
> *



x2 ???????


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brandon's 77 Caddy_@Jan 24 2007, 06:37 PM~7075610
> *WHAT HAPPEND TO THE CAR??????????????
> *


Accidently flipped over on the 110 freeway off the flatbed back in 2000. :0


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 3 2007, 07:27 PM~7399479
> *Accidently flipped over on the 110 freeway off the flatbed back in 2000. :0
> *


That wasn't dippinit's car was it? I thought his is just disassembled. That was another member on here, 6three4me or something.


----------



## newtech27 (Mar 28, 2006)

> *Accidently flipped over on the 110 freeway off the flatbed back in 2000.
> *


No shit?!?!?!?? :0 ....what a fucking nightmare


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Mar 3 2007, 08:34 PM~7399509
> *That wasn't dippinit's car was it? I thought his is just disassembled.  That was another member on here, 6three4me or something.
> *



hahaha, yeah, it is safe in my garage. Will be out soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 14 2007, 05:25 PM~7478705
> *hahaha, yeah, it is safe in my garage. Will be out soon.  :biggrin:
> *


another 10 yrs. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 6 2007, 03:16 PM~6920564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this color fawn or light fawn? It looks like off white.


----------



## TexxxMexxx (Jun 27, 2005)

www.cardomain.com/id/sixduecepimpala try this link this is my duece before i redid it black


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

ttt! anymore pics?


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)




----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)




----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)




----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TexxxMexxx_@Mar 19 2007, 08:34 PM~7510719
> *www.cardomain.com/id/sixduecepimpala      try this link  this is my duece before i redid it black
> *


is that the fawn beige or the gold?where did you get it?thanks!!


----------

